# clippers vs hand cut



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i'm taking lola to the groomers tomorrow- when i called to make the appt they told me they only use clippers (electric) and do not cut by hand (except for the legs and face). so my question is...if i get lola's body cut by clippers will her hair grow in differently or anything? does anyone else get their dog cut with clippers? just want to make sure i am doing the right thing







thanks in advance for the advice


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I used to groom for a living. I used clippers and hand sissored the head, tail, and legs. I am assuming you are putting your dog in a town and country clip. It usually costs extra for hand sissoring. Clippers are faster than sissoring. If the groomer is good with the clippers it can look just like sissoring.
The hair will grow the same wether it is with the clippers or sissors.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks for the reply. i am not sure what a "town and country" cut is...i am going to have her body cut about 1 1/2 inches long and leave the face a little longer (just about an inch or two off what it looks like in my siggy pic). i was thinking of having her face done really short but don't know if it'd look good on her. i am also having the top of her head cut to about and inch (no pony!) b/c i am a little over doing the pony constantly and i think she'd look cute w/o it







also, what exactly is a princess cut? thanks!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

My groomer uses clipper with 2" attachment on Bella's body ...she has a super THICK coat..... her legs and face are hand scissored....and my groomer hand scissors all of my Krista who has a thinner coat. I think the hand scissoring takes less time on Krista than it would if she hand scissored Bella because of coat differences. The groomer charges the same for both dogs cuts. I keep Bella around 2 inches and Krista 3 inches in length. I am pretty happy with my groomer.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> i'm taking lola to the groomers tomorrow- when i called to make the appt they told me they only use clippers (electric) and do not cut by hand (except for the legs and face). so my question is...if i get lola's body cut by clippers will her hair grow in differently or anything? does anyone else get their dog cut with clippers? just want to make sure i am doing the right thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A complete scissor cut usually if not always come out very uneven. Clippers are much better
for a puppy cut, I think you were referring to. You'll really like I think.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks guys! i will go ahead with the body clipper cut. does anyone know what a teddybear cut is? i remember hearing about it and liking it...


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I "google searched" and found this page of definitions. 

http://www.petplanet.ca/editorials/grooming/clips.html

I have always thought the teddy bear cut and puppy cut were the same thing.


----------

